# Louisianna Ghost Story] must read to the end



## keen kook (Feb 26, 2005)

This  happened about a month ago just outside of Cocodrie, a little town in the bayou country of Louisiana, and while it sounds like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's real. This out of state traveler was on the side of the road, hitchhiking on a real dark night in the middle of a thunderstorm. Time passed slowly and no cars went by. 

It was raining so hard he could hardly see his hand in front of his face. Suddenly he saw a car moving slowly, approaching and appearing ghostlike in the rain. It slowly and silently crept toward him and stopped. 

Wanting a ride real bad the guy jumped into the car and closed the door; only then did he realize that there was nobody behind the wheel, and no sound of an engine to be heard over the rain. 

Again the car crept slowly forward and the guy was terrified, too scared to think of jumping out and running. 

The guy saw that the car was approaching a sharp curve and, still too scared to jump out, he started to pray and begging for his life; he was sure the ghost car would go off the road and in the bayou and he would surely drown! 

But just before the curve a shadowy figure appeared at the driver's window and a hand reached in and turned the steering wheel, guiding the car safely around the bend. 

Then, just as silently, the hand disappeared through the window and the hitchhiker was alone again! 


Paralyzed with fear, the guy watched the hand reappear every time they reached a curve. Finally the guy, scared to near death, had all he could take and jumped out of the car and ran to town. Wet and in shock, he went into a bar and voice quavering, ordered two shots of whiskey, then told everybody about his supernatural experience. A silence enveloped and everybody got goose bumps when they realized the guy was telling the truth (and not just some drunk). About half an hour later two guys walked into the bar and one says to the other, 




"Look Boudreaux, ders dat idiot that rode in our car when we wuz pushin it in the rain."


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 26, 2005)

LOL!!! I dont believe in ghosts.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 26, 2005)

I do. I believe in ghosts and spirits.


----------



## nicole (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't like ghost stories but i had the currage to read this thread. OMG! that was a good one


----------



## chesterchippy (Feb 27, 2005)

You had me going.


----------



## Dove (Feb 27, 2005)

*I love ghost stories..especially ones that take place in the South.*


----------



## middie (Feb 27, 2005)

this was funny     
i love ghost stories because i
do believe in the, i have my
reasons... believe me i'm NOT
crazy lol


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks keen kook, that was really funny.


----------

